# BLCK Vapour - DIY Flavor Shack



## Richio (11/1/18)

- Click Here to add some flavour to your day -

H/Holy Grail Ry4 Concentrate (DIYFS)
Gooey Buttercake Concentrate (DIYFS)
Birthday Cake Concentrate (DIYFS)
Holy Vanilla Concentrate (DIYFS)
French Vanilla Concentrate (DIYFS)
Café Napoleon Concentrate (DIYFS)
Li Hing Mui Concentrate (DIYFS)
Vanilla Ice Cream Coffee Concentrate (DIYFS)
A/R Caramel Concentrate (DIYFS)
Angel Food Cake Concentrate (DIYFS)
​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (11/1/18)

Lol, holy holy grail RY4
That sounds very holy grail indeed

That vanilla ice cream coffee sounds very interesting 
@Rude Rudi just tagging you in case you don't see this. I know you are a coffee connoisseur

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (11/1/18)

I believe the Holy Vanilla, and the Holy RY4 are the cream of the crop, in those profiles.

I'm also curious about the Vanilla Coffee Ice Cream, but cant find info. @Richio any idea on what percentage to use it?


----------



## Andre (11/1/18)

Great stuff @Richio.

@Silver, their Holy Vanilla is thé holy vanilla in the DIY world. Their RY4 is also widely acclaimed. This simple recipe, called Cardinal, which uses it, is all the rage at the moment. Probably way too sweet for my and your tobacco taste buds.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (11/1/18)

Andre said:


> Great stuff @Richio.
> 
> @Silver, their Holy Vanilla is thé holy vanilla in the DIY world. Their RY4 is also widely acclaimed. This simple recipe, called Cardinal, which uses it, is all the rage at the moment. Probably way too sweet for my and your tobacco taste buds.



Thanks @Andre 

The notes on that Cardinal recipe are great to read. Amazing how the experienced DIYers adjust percentages based on how long they plan to let the juice sit. The rabbit hole has widened...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/18)

*Li hing mui* is salty dried plum. In most parts of China it is called huamei (話梅). It has a strong, distinctive flavor, and is often said to be an acquired taste, as it has a combination of sweet, sour, and salty taste. It has also been described as tart, and even tangy. Originally from Guangdong Province, the name "li hing mui" means "traveling plum". "Li hing" is "traveling" and "mui" is "plum"

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (11/1/18)

Order placed...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gonzilla (11/1/18)

Ayyyyyy, what a nice little present to find on the return from the holidays! Thanks again for bringing us more flavors @Richio been waiting for the vanilla and grail for a good few recipes!


----------



## Patrick (11/1/18)

Andre said:


> *Li hing mui* is salty dried plum. In most parts of China it is called huamei (話梅). It has a strong, distinctive flavor, and is often said to be an acquired taste, as it has a combination of sweet, sour, and salty taste. It has also been described as tart, and even tangy. Originally from Guangdong Province, the name "li hing mui" means "traveling plum". "Li hing" is "traveling" and "mui" is "plum"



Oooh, that sounds a step up or down from taro @Andre - joining me?


----------



## Andre (11/1/18)

Patrick said:


> Oooh, that sounds a step up or down from taro @Andre - joining me?


Hehe, can only be a step up! Shall certainly add it to my next order, which will only be next month. You can create a recipe in the mean time.


----------



## Patrick (11/1/18)

Andre said:


> Hehe, can only be a step up! Shall certainly add it to my next order, which will only be next month. You can create a recipe in the mean time.


At the moment I'm doing a lot of cooking using miso paste (fermented tofu) so you know I'm going to give this a go. I'll get back to you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/1/18)

And order received... World class service, as always @Richio. 

I mixed up a few quick testers and OMG, this lives up to the hype, and then some!!!

I did an adaptation of an existing recipe and used the 3 DFS heroes to make French Cafe which includes Holy Vanilla, Holy Holy Grail and Cafe Napoleon. On the shake, these babies shone and I can't wait for a proper steep to show its full potential!! The Holy Grail is just soooooo good it is ridiculous - different level stuff this... I added a drop to me bath water to remind me of its goodness... 

The Cafe Napoleon is a stunner - a light sweet caramel cappuccino without the skunky coffee taste!!! I did a 6% single tester and immediately mixed up a bigger batch - this stuff will be in me daily rotation without a doubt!!!

I'll receive the balance of the flavours today to make Cardinal and will provide feedback...

Game changer....landed!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/18)

Wow!
Thanks for the feedback @Rude Rudi


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> And order received... World class service, as always @Richio.
> 
> I mixed up a few quick testers and OMG, this lives up to the hype, and then some!!!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the feedback!

Did you by chance get the Vanilla Coffee Ice Cream?


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/1/18)

rogue zombie said:


> Thanks for the feedback!
> 
> Did you by chance get the Vanilla Coffee Ice Cream?



Alas, I did not not - I tried to add to my order but it already dispatched. I have it and the Li Hing Mui in the basket for next week or so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Alas, I did not not - I tried to add to my order but it already dispatched. I have it and the Li Hing Mui in the basket for next week or so.



No worries, I'll figure it out. I just hate wasting half a bottle before I work it out

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paul33 (12/1/18)

These look really promising. 

That Ry4 is in my cart and I had to add the vanilla coffee ice cream. Sounded too good not to!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

Shovel anyone?  Luckily I haven't placed my order for the month yet, will have to adapt and change again

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Shovel anyone?  Luckily I haven't placed my order for the month yet, will have to adapt and change again

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/1/18)

Andre said:


>


Where can I get one???? And does it come in small medium and large?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/1/18)

Li Hing Mui Concentrate & Vanilla Ice Cream Coffee Concentrate incoming!!!

Very keen to play with Li Hing Mui!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Li Hing Mui Concentrate & Vanilla Ice Cream Coffee Concentrate incoming!!!
> 
> Very keen to play with Li Hing Mui!!!!


Very keen to hear your thoughts on the vanilla coffee @Rude Rudi 

Been eyeballing that for a few days now but can’t find much info on it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (17/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Very keen to hear your thoughts on the vanilla coffee @Rude Rudi
> 
> Been eyeballing that for a few days now but can’t find much info on it!



Ok, had a quick single flavour test of the vanilla ice cream coffee and the news is good!

At 6%, there is a familiar coffee taste, without the burnt rubber off notes, moistened up with a delicious creamy ice cream. I detect cocoa notes which compliments the overall tastes very well. I will describe it as more of a chocolate ice cream coffee with hints of vanilla. The vanilla is there but the chocolate is forward and mutes it slightly. I suspect it will improve with a steep and allow the ice cream to pop even more.

I could not find a single review on it, except on the DFS site which I never trust, and mixed together a quick, simple recipe. I added 1% HS ice cream to boost the ice cream notes and enhance the (already present) creaminess and 0.5% Cap Sugar cookie, to replicate a Cornetto type cone for the base. I do not want to increase the biscuit any higher at this stage as I want the main profile to shine. I will adjust after the steep and may add 0.5 INW Biscuit and or FA cookie but no more.

This is a brilliant stand alone and a remarkable coffee ice cream. 

To coin a phrase, Just do it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Paul33 (17/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, had a quick single flavour test of the vanilla ice cream coffee and the news is good!
> 
> At 6%, there is a familiar coffee taste, without the burnt rubber off notes, moistened up with a delicious creamy ice cream. I detect cocoa notes which compliments the overall tastes very well. I will describe it as more of a chocolate ice cream coffee with hints of vanilla. The vanilla is there but the chocolate is forward and mutes it slightly. I suspect it will improve with a steep and allow the ice cream to pop even more.
> 
> ...


Detailed and informative as ever!!

Thanks so much @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Ok, had a quick single flavour test of the vanilla ice cream coffee and the news is good!
> 
> At 6%, there is a familiar coffee taste, without the burnt rubber off notes, moistened up with a delicious creamy ice cream. I detect cocoa notes which compliments the overall tastes very well. I will describe it as more of a chocolate ice cream coffee with hints of vanilla. The vanilla is there but the chocolate is forward and mutes it slightly. I suspect it will improve with a steep and allow the ice cream to pop even more.
> 
> ...



Wow, that sounds amazing
Thanks @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 1


----------

